# Alex Bieche young birds system



## williaminn (Apr 4, 2012)

I am a beginner, and looking for used Alex Bieche young birds system DVD to buy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll bet Alex has some sort on an agreement with the people that buy his system so they can't do that, so if some one does you better PM them and not post it here.
Dave


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Go here he sells it for $79

http://www.biechelofts.com/new_page_3.htm


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'll bet Alex has some sort on an agreement with the people that buy his system so they can't do that, so if some one does you better PM them and not post it here.
> Dave


I'm sure you can sell the original copy that you bought. Can't make copies and sell them.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Just spend the $79 bucks....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

copyright laws cannot prevent presale of original material in any country as far as I know. As said, they prevent making copies and distrubution of those copies not the original.


----------



## williaminn (Apr 4, 2012)

I will not buy any copy of this system, only original, if someone decided to sell it.
Well, maybe I should invest $79 and order new one.


----------

